# Small roach-like bugs



## febreez123 (Jun 28, 2011)

As the title says, I've had small black roach like bugs crawling about. 

They are in a room on the ground floor of my house, which is in fact raised about a metre off the ground, and they crawl out from under the molding on the floor which is also raised off the actual floor slightly. 

I tried to catch one, but to be quite honest they are 1-3 milimetres in length and sometimes difficult to see. (I've only seen one that was 3 milimetres.)

I've had an exterminator treat the room twice for ants, and even had the room treated for my wife's claim of seeing mice but these things still keep coming in. I should also note i found roly-poly bugs dead after the ant treatment. They are not fleas as my dog hasn't had any fleas and I spend a great deal of time in the room as well.

I was wondering if anyone has any idea what these are. They never really appear in large numbers, the most i've seen at a time is 6 and they're scattered about.

I realize that my situation makes it difficult for someone to give a reliable answer, but I'd like to know what these are before I call the exterminator again.

P.S. Living in Toronto, Canada so the climate is fairly hot and humid around this time.


----------



## plazomat (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbsupon't waste your money on exterminators who just spray for ants here in Toronto, it is temporary relief at best.

Post a picture, get educated here on what to use and then order it from ebay us seller while they can still get the good stuff down there.

Plaz


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Post pictures so we can see what they are. Identification is paramount in solving insect problems. If pictures not possible, take specimens to agricultural agents, biologists, etc for ID.


----------



## redviper (Jul 3, 2011)

PAbugman said:


> Post pictures so we can see what they are. Identification is paramount in solving insect problems. If pictures not possible, take specimens to agricultural agents, biologists, etc for ID.


 redviper i concur need picture to make effective treatment


----------

